# Ray on the Way...No...No...It is HERE!!!



## GrBeast001 (Feb 25, 2004)

Hello everyone i would just like to share some pics of my new reticulata i just received it(don't know gender yet) about an hour ago and am still acclimating. Here are a couple of pics. They are not the greatest quality because i did not want to use any light at this point hopefully in a couple of days i will have much better pics. 
Grbeast


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

very nice ray!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrBeast001 (Feb 25, 2004)

thanks pyro,

i couldnt resist not turning on the light and taking more pictures because he seems to be enjoying himself anyways so here are some more


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

cool..... I want one sooooooo bad, but not enough room for another tank


----------



## GrBeast001 (Feb 25, 2004)

Yea it is awesome here are a couple more pictures i cant stop looking at it and snapping away!!!


----------



## nomaddan (Nov 26, 2004)

Very nice! Is that freshwater? I don't know much about them but have thinking about them more and more.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice ray you picked up there. Is he the only thing in the tank?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that last pic is great


----------



## GrBeast001 (Feb 25, 2004)

thanks for the replys yea they are great. There really isnt much info on the internet and to tell you the truth the best place to find out everything you need to know is right here on piranha-fury. Other websites such as flat-fish.com dont really have that much info but are also alright sources. The best thing to do i found was to read the pinned posts and just read posts about rays. also a book by richard ross called freshwater stingrays. Oh yea this is a freshwater stingray it is a Reticulata.

Also yes the ray is the only thing in the tank i have it in there for now just to quarentine and get it eating and comfortable before i mix him in my community tank(possible not sure if im going to do that yet).

Also just to let whoever is interested know i got him for a great price only 30 dollars at heavenlyfish.com i found them to be the cheapest and also nice people to deal with.

well that is all for now.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

That is a great price. He is looking good. Congrats.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

what?! kickass ray!! what size is he?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

nice


----------



## K.O.D (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi there,

Nice healthy looking retic you have picked up for a really good price.
Nice fat tail shows good health.

We have 8 rays at the mo, 3 Leopoldis and 5 Motoros, in with Arowana ( both silver and black ) and discus.

Have had them for a few years now and we still have problems from time to time with the new babies we buy.

The main problem is getting them to eat sufficiently in the aquarium, bloodworm is only good so far, then it becomes uneconomical and nutritionally insufficient.

Our rays that have survived the juvenile stage love, earthworm, whitebait, cockle and king prawn.

Hope everything goes well for you, but it does look really healthy, you see too many come in starving thin, then its a battle to turn them around

Steve


----------



## GrBeast001 (Feb 25, 2004)

Hey guys she(i think it is a she i dont see any claspers im gonna have to take a closer look later) is about 3 inches right now still a baby but awesome.

She kept me up all night long i heard was noises from the tank i kept thinking she jumped out because she was swimming along the top and making funny noises.

I think this is normal and healthy activity but i would like to find out for sure:

She does not stop trying to climb the glass. She does that more than search the sand for food which i have seen her do it is awesome the way she blows the sand to make a hole and check it.

Besides that which i think is normal anyways she is enjoying herself i think considering her actions.

Another thing that was weird was that last night i had to fix my bubble curtain because it was under my filters and the bubbles were going in the filter and making a horrible noise so i put my hand in the fix it and she wasnt afraid of anything she came swimming around me and seemed like she wanted to play or something. But i did not attempt to touch or feed or play with her because i was not sure if she was being kind of getting ready to attack even though her tail was down. I still think it is too early for me to be touching her.

anyways that is all for now ill post some more pictures soon and please feel free to add anything i am looking forward to some good advice and experiences.
thanks again
Grbeast


----------



## K.O.D (Feb 9, 2005)

The splashing at the top is totally normal, all our Leos and Moto's have a fascination for exploring every bit of the tank, one of the larger Motoro's swims upside down at the surface splashing for all she is worth.
Rays adore bubble balls, wands, curtains and a good strong bubble flow will keep them playing for hours.
They are highly inquisitive and will check out anything in the room, ours pancake on top of each other when Kate or I come in the room

Enjoy her, she looks good.

Steve


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Cool fish!


----------



## GrBeast001 (Feb 25, 2004)

Here are some new pictures of her eating some tasty bloodworms


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

awesome dude, is it true that you can hand feed those?


----------



## K.O.D (Feb 9, 2005)

You can hand feed them.

Kate hand feeds the large Arowana we have and the rays come up the side of the glass to take whitebait and prawn from her hand.

Please note, stingray do have a poison stinger so extreme caution needs to be taken









Excellent pics of the retic









Steve


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

After reading this thread, Im considering to buy one. Anyone know full detailed sites?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Here's a link to my general guide to Ray care. Hope it helps!


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

What Kind of fish are you going to mix her with?
I want one so bad. I've been going to a lfs but they don't care them.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

DAmn he is sweet looking. congrats


----------



## GrBeast001 (Feb 25, 2004)

Hello everyone thanks for all the replies this is turning into a great post i am enjoying all the feedback.

im not sure what other fish im going to mix in the tank with her. I am just thinking i might get another retic.

grbeast


----------



## GrBeast001 (Feb 25, 2004)

Yea so i went to my friends pet shop and he was like i have a surprise. Def had a stingray reticula just what i was looking for. And even better it is a male. so i am def happy becuase now i got my girl a potential mate!!! hopefully!!!!

Anyone have experience in breeding reticula stingrays? any tricks of the trade? i pretty much have read everything in books and online but there are always personal tricks in breeding if anyone is willing to share??

ill post pics at a later time
thanks
grbeast


----------



## piranahjones (Mar 17, 2005)

THATS AWESOME MAN!!!! good luck on the breeding


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

i want one so flippin badly


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

cute little guy.... congrats on your pick-up! You definitly sound excited!


----------



## SMITZ71 (Jun 4, 2004)

frankyo said:


> What Kind of fish are you going to mix her with?
> I want one so bad. I've been going to a lfs but they don't care them.
> [snapback]889931[/snapback]​


Check also to see if they are legal in your state for I know out my way in Calif- freshwater Rays are illegal to keep


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

SMITZ71 said:


> frankyo said:
> 
> 
> > What Kind of fish are you going to mix her with?
> ...


Check also to see if they are legal in your state for I know out my way in Calif- freshwater Rays are illegal to keep. Hay pal nobody asked for your coment on the legal stuff . There's always a MORON in every thread


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

what kinda tank you got her in?

dimensions?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

rays will eat smaller fish, my buddys moto's go crazy on the feeders. he's got 2 in a 55, but they grow pretty slowly, so its not bad.

hand feeding arowanas is crazy, lol. my buddy has a 180 with a silver and a jardini arowana, both are insane, whatever goes in the tank (fingers included) they attack the hell out of it. many a bloody finger has tought me that. lol.

enjoy that ray, rays are awesome fish.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

It'll probably take a couple years for them to become sexually mature, the female moreso than the male. You'll know the male is sexually mature when his claspers grow to look like sausages, actually more like fruit rollups. Here's a picture of the claspers on one of my mature Rays:









There really are no "secrets" to breeding them. You just have to have two mature Rays in a large tank with clean water and hope for the best. I know someone that has a pair of Retics that breed regularly.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

sausages!!


----------



## GrBeast001 (Feb 25, 2004)

Hello everyone they are soo cool. When i first added the new ray he was kind of scared staying away from my other one. But now its been about a week and they both swim around together, play with each other, pancake one another its really cool. He still isnt eating as much as i would like him to be though but it is alright he get to it soon enough. I also keep a couple of toughies in the tank just incase they get hungery and it is awesome because my female one gobbles them up like nothing. It is the coolest thing she traps them against the glass and them keeps nipping at them and eventually swallows them. IT IS AWESOME!!! sorry about the delay on the pics my internet was done for a while but i will have some cool pictures up within a couple of days hopefully.
anyways ill keep you all posted with new news and pics.
Oh yea they are in a 55 gal. at he moment but within the month i am getting a 125 gal. so they will have a great big new home.
take care,
grbeast


----------



## GrBeast001 (Feb 25, 2004)

Finally got some pictures of my new stingray. He is the darker one in the pictures.
Enjoy
GrBeast


----------



## rainydaze (Feb 10, 2005)

wow man, im in love. I can already see my wifes face, " you want ANOTHER tank for WHAT??" but after I get her to read this thread things should work out. Thanks for the sweet pics and info!


----------



## GrBeast001 (Feb 25, 2004)

no prob buddy good luck with the wife also here are some more pictures i had a chance to take some and i just didnt stop.
take care 
GrBeast


----------



## SMITZ71 (Jun 4, 2004)

All Iam saying is that the reason behind his lfs prob not having any in stock is that his state might have Rays as illegal...This wasnt a comment to bash


----------



## rainydaze (Feb 10, 2005)

do you know in which state?


----------



## SMITZ71 (Jun 4, 2004)

rainydaze said:


> do you know in which state?
> [snapback]957912[/snapback]​


I know Calif is one of the illegal states on freshwater rays and the







I gave on it on a previous post in this thread was a boo hoo that they are illegal...I guess user ETB thought I was adding some negative views ....ooops...wasn't the case


----------



## rainydaze (Feb 10, 2005)

legality is a grey area for me personally,,, Many things i've done have been outside the law, I don't have much respect for it and it doesn't scare me. I travel alot and know many lfs's that sell p's in illeagal states. I think p's are illeagal in norcal but we both know that doesn't slow anyone down. It's like prohibiton or drug laws. 
That being said: I or anyone I know or associate with would never do anything outside the law!


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Cool looking lil Ray Congrads .
I miss the Rays..
I had a Henlii and a couple of Leos.
I was Buying Black worms buy the pound.


----------



## haitwun (Dec 30, 2003)

Those are incredible looking rays. Makes me want to get one.
I probably will once Andi passes away which is like....15 years from now? Haha. Something to look forward to for me.


----------



## ginor2k (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice looking rays


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2006)

K.O.D said:


> The splashing at the top is totally normal, all our Leos and Moto's have a fascination for exploring every bit of the tank, one of the larger Motoro's swims upside down at the surface splashing for all she is worth.
> Rays adore bubble balls, wands, curtains and a good strong bubble flow will keep them playing for hours.
> They are highly inquisitive and will check out anything in the room, ours pancake on top of each other when Kate or I come in the room
> 
> ...


i noticed you had some clown loaches in there too. how are they with the rays?


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

man i always loved rays , i knew u can get fresh water ones, but what do they eat?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

This thread is rather old, but here's a link to my guide to Freshwater Ray care for more info:

http://kingsoftheaquarium.com/freshstingray.htm


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

dracofish said:


> This thread is rather old, but here's a link to my guide to Freshwater Ray care for more info:
> 
> http://kingsoftheaquarium.com/freshstingray.htm


Seriously who dug up this dinosaur. It would be interesting to get an update on the rays, however.


----------

